# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  rca

## mitsosfsc

καλησπερα,εχω δυο καλωδια rca και θελω να τα ενωσω για να γινει μεγαλυτερο,μπορει να γινει?

----------


## nyannaco

http://www.emimikos.gr/AA-056/

----------


## mitsosfsc

τωρα το εκοψα και ενωσα τις τριχες μεταξυ τους αλλα δεν παιζει...
δεν ειναι οτι ειναι ακριβο απλα επειδη σημερα δεν βρισκω και το χρειαζομαι μηπως και κανω κατι ετσι με ενωση...

----------


## nyannaco

Θα έπρεπε να πάιζει, δεν είναι καμμιά κρίσιμη ένωση. Μάλλον κάτι δεν έκανες καλά, εκτός αν ένα από τα δύο καλώβδια έχει πρόβλημα. Π.χ. η ψύχα του δεξιού μπλεντάζ στη φωτό φαίνεται τσακισμένη εκεί που βγαίνει από το μανδύα, μήπως είναι κομμένη;

----------


## mitsosfsc

ολα κοπλε εκοψα ξανα παρακατω και ειναι ενταξει ευχαριστω.

----------

